# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Rattling aluminium windows

## just starting

Our horizontal sliding windows rattle like crazy when ever the wind starts to pick up and it's really hard to sleep through the noise. Does anyone have any suggestions to fix this or is it just something that happens?

----------


## Earlybird

I've used the loops from velcro "Hook and Loops".  I put them in a low as possible on the frame so that they not seen as easily - you could probably trim them as well.   
Cheers,
John

----------


## jago

Go to your local glazier window company and ask them for new 'felts' tell them what they are for, as they may be called a different thing but they are black felt strips that run around your window and act as draught excluders but also stop the rattles.

----------


## just starting

Thanks for the ideas and patience with such a seemingly stupid problem. I just didn't know what to do or who to ask so thanks, I'll try the ideas and hopefully this winter will be a little quieter!

----------


## Micmac

The other thing to do (cheap and nasty) is buy some wooden clothes pegs for hanging out  your washing. - Break them in half and you have wedges perfect for taking the rattle out of windows....M

----------

